# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Leogang Meetings 2008

## grisch

*Hinweis* von noox:

Bikepark-Leogang: www.dh-rangers.com/bike-parks...-bikepark.html

Fotos: www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/sh...i-leogang.html


Grisch:
Hey, Leogang sperrt dieses WE auf! Wetter geil, langes WE - würde gut passen! Von der Salzburger Clique wer dabei?

----------


## pAz

vl. so. oder mo.mal schaun!des we. is bissl stresig,werds erst fr.wissn.lg pAz

----------


## noox

Würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Rauftret-Rad ist eh momentan net 100% einsatzbereit, da würde sich ein Bikepark-Tag oder zumindest Nachmittag anbieten! Da oben der Hangman noch nicht offen ist, gibt's übrigens 15% Ermäßigung.

Zum Saisonstart:
https://www.downhill-board.com/46696...d-leogang.html

----------


## pAz

hört sich fein an.wie wärs am so.?
ich würd mir gleich die gravity card holen...
kanns aber erst morgen sicher sagen...

----------


## noox

Sonntag ist Muttertag - so optimal ist's da bei mir nicht.

----------


## pAz

ok dann lass mas mal beim mo.
wie siehts mit grisch/erwin usw. aus?

lg

----------


## noox

Ja Montag würde gut passen. Wetter schaut ja auch noch sehr gut aus.

----------


## grisch

I bin sowieso dabei! Da Woifi is a ned abgeneigt, glaub ich! Ich bekomm jetzt a 3 bikes + 3 mann ins auto. kann gerne fahren.

----------


## noox

Bei mir gehen nur 2 Bikes + 2 Mann

----------


## pAz

bei mir 5 + 5bikes ohne vorderrad
also wenn ma mehr san mit meinem,dann sans für jedn 3-4,-oder so :Wink:

----------


## pAz

also erste pläne fürn mo.(kann sich natürlich ändern):

ich,kevin,erwin,priester werden so um halb 10 starten also ab 11 auf der piste sein  :Smile: 

ein platz wäre noch frei.

noox,grisch,wolfi...fragtn georg,dann könnt ma in 2 4er gruppen fahren und ihr auch scho früher,wenn ihr den ganzen tag dort sein wollt.

lg pAz

----------


## DirtMerchant

heyho, geiler plan, mo is auf alle fälle besser als so; da outen sich wieder die salzburger kellerkinder oder wie?   :Stick Out Tongue:  
i hoff i bekomm morgen meine bremsen, sonst werd i unsere racekids mal beweisen: wer bremst, verliert!!!  :Twisted:

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

Wer  ist den aller 26 trix in leogang?
ich werde auf jeden fall wieder ko0mmen!

----------


## pAz

@ woifi:bremst wird sowiso nur unten bei der talstation,gäbs da an gscheiden auslauf würd i brakeless fahren  :Wink:  :Lol:

----------


## pAz

so wies aussieht,wird des am mo. eh a kleines sbg.er-treffn.

georg,wolfi,schnucki?,erwin,dave?,kevin,hannes,gri  sch,priester und paar leute vom bikepalast...

wär super,wenn die leute die scho in der früh fahren vl. a platzerl danebn freihalten würden.
aber mal schaun,vl. schaff mas ja doch früh auf und san früher dort  :Smile: 
denk aber eher wir san so um 11 dort oder so.

lg pAz

----------


## SirMike

jap bin auch allerdings nur als mechanigger im shop maybe kann i a paar runs machen

----------


## grisch

> jap bin auch allerdings nur als mechanigger im shop maybe kann i a paar runs machen


Host ma du letztes WE mei code hergricht?

----------


## SirMike

> Host ma du letztes WE mei code hergricht?


hab letzte woche nur 1 code gahabt wo da kolbn im arsch war da war nix zu richten

----------


## smOoh

ah ne war nix gebrochen..bin dienstag in wagrain wieder gefahren..sind aber jetzt zu hause wegen dem scheiss wetter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

bin mit dem Lenker beim Table Top im Rucksack hängen geblieben .. selber schuld sag ich mal.

----------


## pAz

ok noch mal glück ghabt.
ja sehr blöd glaufn,würd eher sagen pech ghabt und ned selber schuld gwesn  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## smOoh

erstens bin ich blöd: hätt den rucksack auch einfach abtun können
zweitens bin ich blöd: weil keine arm schoner an.

glück gehabt das mein protektoren anzug meine schulter geschützt hat..weil an der stelle sieht der übel aus.

okay pech war halt dass das wetter kacke war und wir kein bock mehr hatten auf matsch schlacht bzw. zelten un so macht kein spass

aber in wagrain waren wir in einer pension.hat uns der glaub andi hiess er (intense mechaniker) empfohlen.. da hat der auch selber gepennt.

----------


## pAz

sehr feiner tag in leogang heute.
ca. 12 runs ohne grobe fehler/stürze und echt fein zum fahren.
strecke is eig. in gutem zustand,bissl ausgfahren aber das is leogang  :Wink: 

dh is auf 2 kurzen stücken sehr gatschig und unten schaun einen die leute an,als wär ma ned auf der selben strecke gfahren weil ma so dreckig wird.  :Big Grin: 

lg bis bald in leo

----------


## noox

Hat mir auch sehr gedaugt. Einiges in Whistler gelernte konnte ich zwar umsetzen, aber net so 100%. 4x Kona-Drop, oben den mittleren. Step-Up nach 1. Tunnel noch net ganz - oben drauf. Double im Mittelteil (nach Holzanlieger) ist bei der letzten Fahrt gegangen. 

Und mit'n Santa Cruz kann man sogar den Kona-Drop zu kurz Dropen und man merkts kaum...

Aber geil: 12 Fahrten hätte ich in Leogang früher nie geschafft!

----------


## .maraio.

...war am donnerstag in leogang...alles sehr nass und gatschig.
DH war an ein paar stellen ziemlich glitschig, die fuss runter action hatt mich dann nicht überzeugt und hab mich dann am freeride ausgetobt  :Big Grin:  
Ein paar seltsame kurven radien gibt's da, trotzem lustig...

Heut war saalbach angesagt, wetter war spitze, streckenverhältnisse ebenso...
Die DH ist supergeil zum fahren, hat riesen spass gemacht !

Würd mir aber wünschen das sie besser ausgeschildert wird, beim 1 run stand ich ein paar mal bloed rum und musste ne münze werfen ob ich links recht oder doch den weg in der mitte nehm  :Smile:  

@ paz schad das mitn meeting nix worden ist...

----------


## pAz

> ...war am donnerstag in leogang...alles sehr nass und gatschig.
> DH war an ein paar stellen ziemlich glitschig, die fuss runter action hatt mich dann nicht überzeugt und hab mich dann am freeride ausgetobt
> Ein paar seltsame kurven radien gibt's da, trotzem lustig...


heute ähnlich,trotzdem sehr geil zum fahren,auch der DH

freu mi auf saalbach morgen,hört sich fein an.

jop stimmt,schod alles genau einen tag verschoben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

lg

----------


## Poison :)

war schwer genial heud in leogang  :Way To Go: 

nachdems bei der anfahrt nochmal richtig kräftig geschüttet hat, wurde es a gscheide sauerei  :Smile: 
am vormittag nasser DH ders in sich hat, am nachmittag schneller/trockener freeride und DH  :Smile: 

GUTE BESSERUNG dem (schwer-)verletzden!!

wenn ihn jemand kennt oder was weis, bitte posten!

lg

----------


## noox

Jo hat schon passt. Ist interessant, wie schnell's da dann doch wieder trocken wird. Aber dort und da steht dann noch das Wasser, und mit nassen Reifen sind einige Downhill-Wurzeln doch herausfordernd. Insgesamt ist der Downhill bei mir schon mal besser gegangen. Aber 9 mal fast nur Downhill passt schon. Nächstes mal dann wieder besser  :Wink: 

Gute Besserung dem Verletzten!

----------


## pAz

> Gute Besserung dem Verletzten!


wo/was is passiert?
lg

----------


## Poison :)

wissen wir nicht, er lag zwischen den großen dirts (26trix  :Cool:  )
wurde mit hubschrauber geholt :Frown:

----------


## Freaky

also zum verletzten..
wir schauen aus der gondel raus als der typ gerade den 1. großen kicker der dirt line viel zu schnell nimmt. Als er dann fast im flat aufkam, is die gabel unter dem schaft, also bei dem teil zwischen schaft und rohre gebrochen (kA wie des heißt) und er is voll mit da fazko aufm boden aufkemma und hot sie sofort nimma griat  :Frown:  ziemlich schirch. Gute besserung
und die strecken waren sau geil, bis auf des, das ich irg.wie gestern 0 power hatte und dass mich 2x beim selben dh stückal z´breselt hat und jz duat ma alles weh  :Big Grin: . ich steh so neben der strecke auf einmal kommt der noox und da (ich glaub da) poison (kevin?!) daher  :EEK!:  mein gott i will auch so schnell fahren können!! ajo.sorry noox nochmal fürs "blocken"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
lg

edit: der verletzte hat im ganzen gsicht geblutete und die blut larche hat man von der gondel aus gesehn  :Frown:

----------


## KillSwitch

servus.

ich war gestern zum ersten mal in leogang und es war einfach genial. spitzen park. geile strecke da sieht man mich auf jeden fall wieder.

gute besserung auch an den verletzten. sah nicht gut aus, wie er da so am boden lag.

PS: hat gestern irgendwer fotografiert, oder gefilmt? wir hatten leider die kameras vergessen. vielleicht hat uns ja irgendwer, auf film oder foto gebannt? ich war mit nem Perp unterwegs und trug ein oranges t-shirt. mein kumpel hatte nen grünes bullit und ist fast die ganze zeit ohne kette gefahren.

merci

----------


## pAz

> und ist fast die ganze zeit ohne kette gefahren.

 gutes merkmal um ihn schnell auf einem foto zu sehn  :Wink: 
lg

----------


## noox

> ich steh so neben der strecke auf einmal kommt der noox und da (ich glaub da) poison (kevin?!) daher  mein gott i will auch so schnell fahren können!! ajo.sorry noox nochmal fürs "blocken"


Warst du der, der da im oberen Downhill-Stück auf der Strecke gelegen bist und dich brav entschuldigt hast? Ich hab denjenigen nämlich noch nachgerufen, dass ich da auch zuvor schon gelegen bin ... Aber ich's mach's meistens g'schickter: Ich fahr zuerst noch in die Botanik und leg mich dann hin  :Smile: 

Mir ist's bei dem Stück gestern gar net gut gangen. 2x war's so, dass ich hintern Kevin weggefahren bin, nach'm Tunnel auf'n Stepup drauf hüpf und dann seh, wie da Kevin schon über'n Table springt! Auf die paar Meter nimmt er mir soooo viel ab  :Frown:    Und da Basti ist ja gestern noch ärger gefahren.

Oder hast du uns wo anders fahren sehen?

@Kevin: Fährst du eigentlich die Zusammenführung von Downhill & Freeride Voigas ohne schauen?

----------


## pAz

> @Kevin: Fährst du eigentlich die Zusammenführung von Downhill & Freeride Voigas ohne schauen?


ich meistens schon vollgas also auf dem graden stückerl richtung holzkurve brems ich nimma,kurzer blick rauf, aber stehbleiben würd sich sicher nimma ausgehn,höchstens iagndwie in die botanik ausweichen...

----------


## KillSwitch

@ pAz: du hast recht. es könnte auf nem foto wirklich schwer zu erkennen sein.

bessere beschreibung: grünes Bullit, roter 661 helm mit blauem Hahnenkamm aus schaumstoff  :Wink:  und ein Dainese trikot. jetzt sollts passen

----------


## noox

Ah, ja der mit dem blauen Hahnenkamm ist mir aufgefallen  :Smile: 

Und es waren ein paar Leute, die sind die Strecke raufgegangen und haben fotografiert. Mich haben's bei der untersten Ausfahrt (bei den Wurzeln) vom Downhill erwischt. Wäre interessant, ob das wo zu sehen ist und ob's was worden ist.

----------


## KillSwitch

da wo er war, war meist auch ich. allerdings immer hinterher.

ich hab auch ein paar Leute mit Kameras gesehen, aber ob ich da auch mit gefilmt/fotografiert wurde... keine Ahnung.

----------


## Freaky

> Warst du der, der da im oberen Downhill-Stück auf der Strecke gelegen bist und dich brav entschuldigt hast?


jop  :Big Grin:  




> 2x war's so, dass ich hintern Kevin weggefahren bin, nach'm Tunnel auf'n Stepup drauf hüpf und dann seh, wie da Kevin schon über'n Table springt


bin gestern as 1. mal übern brückentable gsprunga, da hab ich die eh gesehn ihr seits grad rauskemma ausm tunnel und ich bin euch nachgefahren.




> Oder hast du uns wo anders fahren sehen?


ja ich mein des letzte dh stück! wo der mensch mit der fotografiermaschine war, da hats mich 2x zlegt, und dann seh ich dich und an kevin da obaheizn  :EEK!:  




> @Kevin: Fährst du eigentlich die Zusammenführung von Downhill & Freeride Voigas ohne schauen?


@paz:
wenn du da nicht schaust, dann könnts mal krachen weil ich schau auch nie, egal ob ich von der freeride oder von der downhill komm  :Mr. Yellow:  

und zuguter letzt: der blaue hahnenkamm ist mir auch aufgefallen
lg

----------


## Poison :)

> @Kevin: Fährst du eigentlich die Zusammenführung von Downhill & Freeride Voigas ohne schauen?


schauen schon, stehenbleiben wäre jedoch nimma möglich
ich glaub da hat man vom freeride mehr sichtweite/zeit!?

dh ging gestern echt gut, haben wir uns mal ganz oben gsehn? wo du im schlamm ausgewichen bist und hannes und ich vorbei sind?

lg

----------


## Freaky

> dh ging gestern echt gut, haben wir uns mal ganz oben gsehn? wo du im schlamm ausgewichen bist und hannes und ich vorbei sind?


joo..i hobs hinter mir so rumpeln kört und gedacht: fu** jz liaba schnell aufzeitn geh.




> ..ich glaub da hat man vom freeride mehr sichtweite/zeit!?


ja a bissal mehr..da steht jz auch ein schild achtung kreuzung mit so am "x".

----------


## pAz

> da steht jz auch ein schild achtung kreuzung mit so am "x".


endlich!  :Way To Go:

----------


## Freaky

> endlich!


nja jz stehts nimma, mein bruder hats gestern umgefahren (weißer helm, weiße oakley, giftgrünes kona shred vl. hat ihn wer gesehen)

----------


## Poison :)

wir scheun morgen vl am nachmittag rein... 
weis jemand obs seit gestern geregnet hat? 
lg

----------


## Freaky

> weis jemand obs seit gestern geregnet hat?


anscheinend nur bewölkt.

seit wie viel jahren fährst du dh poison ?

----------


## pAz

> seit wie viel jahren fährst du dh poison ?


04 hads angfangen mit hardtail.
05 mitn fully also 4. saison am fully(dh),wenn i mi ned täusch

----------


## da sepp

> wir scheun morgen vl am nachmittag rein...
> 
> weis jemand obs seit gestern geregnet hat?
> 
> lg


Ich war heute drinnen, und es war sehr fein. Hat so gegen 16 30 uhr leicht angefangen zu regnen aber der Wind hat alles wieder weggeblasen.

----------


## Poison :)

> Ich war heute drinnen, und es war sehr fein. Hat so gegen 16 30 uhr leicht angefangen zu regnen aber der Wind hat alles wieder weggeblasen.



ok thx, werd morgen früh anrufen ob auch in leogang ein schweres gewitter gewütet hat (pinzgau teils arg erwischt)

lg

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Wie schautsn aus in leogang?
Is eigentlich recht gatschig dort (war noch nie dort....)???

----------


## Freaky

> Wie schautsn aus in leogang?
> Is eigentlich recht gatschig dort (war noch nie dort....)???


die freeride ist so eine hart harter schotter, der is nur a bissal dreckig wenns nass is an a boa stellen und geht aber super zum fahren!! und die downhill is an a boa stellen ziemlich gatschig mit so fette gatschlöcher drin  :Lol: 
oder meinst du obs jetzt zuzeit gatschig ist wegam wetter?
lg

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> die freeride ist so eine hart harter schotter, der is nur a bissal dreckig wenns nass is an a boa stellen und geht aber super zum fahren!! und die downhill is an a boa stellen ziemlich gatschig mit so fette gatschlöcher drin 
> oder meinst du obs jetzt zuzeit gatschig ist wegam wetter?
> lg


danke, meine beides- also auch wies jetzt is!

----------


## Freaky

> danke, meine beides- also auch wies jetzt is!


nja und jetzt is halt auch ned grad schön in leogang! regen, bewölkt, kalt!
wochenende, sa und so wirds angeblich schöner dann wieder grausig.
die freeride trocknet aber ziemlich schnell wenns dann mal wieder schön wird und die downhill bleibt an ein paar stellen gatschig, trocknet aber auch sehr schnell.
lg

----------


## flying circus

so. bin wieder im lande und wollte fragen ob die woche mal wer in leogang biken ist?
muss die neuen reifen und schuhe testen :Twisted:

----------


## flying circus

is morgen wer drinnen in leogang?

würd gern riden gehn, aber alleinen is unlustig...

----------


## DasMatti

Wer wäre den morgen in Leogang?

ride on
matti

----------


## pAz

schnur und der koch sind morgen glaub ich in leo nachdems heud wagrain waren.

vp-free und canfield yedi f1

----------


## Mäss

kurze frage:
gibts leogang an campingplatz oda sowas in der nähe? oda wie schauts aus mit campen am parkplatz?
würd jz a gern amal 2 tage oda so raufkommen weis aba halt nix zum schlafen...

Danke

----------


## noox

Der Parkplatz in Leogang ist gleichzeitig auch ein (einfacher) Campingplatz mit Klo und Waschgelegenheit. Boden ist halt komprimierter Schotter und Erde.

----------


## flying circus

hey ho! 
is am wochenende wer in leogang raaaaiden? 
...oder sonsts so :Mr. Yellow:  ?

----------


## Mäss

also ich fahr whl nächsten mittwoch rauf...sofeern wetter past zum campen!

hätt aba noch eine frage:
wie schauts dort aus mit zughaltestelle?
is des weit oda gibts überhaupt eine?
auf der leogang HP steht leider gar nix,,, :Frown:

----------


## tribune

bin morgen drinnen....wer noch...

flying circus viell.?? 

lg

----------


## Poison :)

schade, morgen kann ich ned 
werd sa/so fahren, aber vl schladming 
lg

----------


## tribune

schladming wär auch fein....mal schaun ...

entweder morgen leogang 
oder so schladming..

lg

----------


## degoe

> also ich fahr whl nächsten mittwoch rauf...sofeern wetter past zum campen!
> 
> hätt aba noch eine frage:
> wie schauts dort aus mit zughaltestelle?
> is des weit oda gibts überhaupt eine?
> auf der leogang HP steht leider gar nix,,,


Leogang kein eigene bahnhoff aber mann kann in hochfilzen aussteigen und dann muss mann ca. 15 min mit dem bike radln bis zum bikepark.

----------


## flying circus

leogang hat schon einen bahnhof :Mr. Yellow:  
zumindest rosental hat einen^^

also ich bin wenn dann nur am samsatg drinn, kann auch sein das ich schladming oder sonst was fahren geh wenn dort mehr leut sind.

also wo ist voraussichtlich wer?^^

----------


## Mäss

ok also muss ich nach hochfilzen oder rosental?!
ja ich und 2 kollegas werden vermutlich von dienstag abend bis freitag nachmittag oben sein ...
also am parkplatz campen!
vll kann mir das noch wer genau sagen welcher bahnhof und in welche richtung ich dann muss und so^^

DANKE bis dann

schladming is dann die woche drauf angesagt...!!

----------


## Ju82

Is wer morgen in Leogang - werd' alleine aus Linz hinfahren - wäre super wenn auch noch jemand motiviert ist!

----------


## flying circus

also ich würd rosental aussteigen. das ist a bissl über leogang am berg gelegen und ist vor leogang.
da musst wahrscheinlich entweder in saalfelden oder in zell am see umsteigen weil da sicher nicht alle züge halten.
und wennst den bahnhof in rosental ned derwischt ist auch kein problem von hochfilzen aus zum bikepark zu fahren...ist halt a bissl weiter....

----------


## tribune

also der tag heut war für mich nur sch**** :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

als erstes hat sie irg. so ein hirn vor de landung von am drop hingestellt->volles rohr einköpfelt....arm und fuss tun sauweh jetzt....


dann hats mi dreimal nacheinander auf dem selben  streckestück im downhill zerlegt.... :Embarrassment:  

najo...

lg

----------


## grisch

> also der tag heut war für mich nur sch**** 
> 
> als erstes hat sie irg. so ein hirn vor de landung von am drop hingestellt->volles rohr einköpfelt....arm und fuss tun sauweh jetzt....
> 
> 
> dann hats mi dreimal nacheinander auf dem selben  streckestück im downhill zerlegt.... 
> 
> najo...
> 
> lg


solche tage muss es scheinbar leider auch geben, werd scho wieda  :Wink:  
Wie is der dh beinand, wie üblich oder? singletrail gefahren, wie is der momentan?

----------


## noox

Ja, mein letzter Leogang-Besuch war auch eher durchwachsen. Gibt solche und solche Tage.

----------


## tribune

> solche tage muss es scheinbar leider auch geben, werd scho wieda  
> Wie is der dh beinand, wie üblich oder? singletrail gefahren, wie is der momentan?



also da singletrail is total schlecht beinand....ich bin ihn einmal gfahrn und dann gar nima... total ausgwaschen(vor allem ganz unten wo sie manchmal wasser auf die strecke leiten)
sehr viele schlammstücke(sind jetzt ein paar holzbretter drüber gelegt worden)...
m.M.n. zahlts sich überhaupt nimma aus den singletrail zum fahrn...

der downhill gefällt mir noch sehr gut...
nur im anfangsteil gibt es einige stellen wo jemand mal gerissen hat und seither fährt dort jeder wie er will.  (strecke ist statt 1meter 3meter breit.. müsste man halt wieder neu absperren) 
waldabschnitte hat sich m.M.  nichts verändert..sind noch immer sehr geil zum
fahrn .... 


lg

----------


## Mäss

sry das ich schon wieder nerv
aba jez is es fix ich fahr mit am freund am dienstagabend bis freitag mittag rauf
wie heisst denn der bahnhof genau 
und is es dann einfach den park zu finden?

wir werden dann am parkplatz campen! also wenn wer vorbeischaun will

grünes bighit und blaues stinky!

liebe grüße
und vll trifft man ja irgendwelche locals oda so!

----------


## flying circus

der bahnhhof heist einfach "rosental" und der bikepark is ganz einfach zu finden.
du fahrts einfach dann vom bahnhof aus richtung leogang und dann richtung tirol/hochfilzen.
zum bikepark sind es vom bahnhof vl. 5 km.
ist bei den asitz bergbahnen und siagst schon von leogang aus.

----------


## tribune

außerdem sind am straßenrand immer wieder so kleine schildchen...wo die km-anzahl bis zum park steht....

----------


## dolcho

is morgen jemand unten ? also ich schon  :Wink:

----------


## .maraio.

bin samstag leogang und sonntag saalbach...bike testen  :Big Grin: 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

----------


## dolcho

werd am sonntag auch mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit dort sein

----------


## degoe

> werd am sonntag auch mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit dort sein


He dolcho ich wird warscheinlich auch am sonntag da sein mit einige kumpels.

degoe.

ps wie geht's mitm brucke?

----------


## SirMike

bin am sonntag fix in Legoland

----------


## dolcho

@degoe

also brücke passt eh. merci

es waren so viele leute da...ich konnte nur die wenigsten zuordnen.
war eigentlich auch nur am fahren und ned am ratschen, weil ich
tierische probleme mit dem scheiß steilstück und der anschließenden
rechtskurve hatte.
bin da vielleicht einmal halbwegs sauber runtergekommen und das pisst
mich echt an.
und rennen is ja schon bald..grrrr

 :Smile:

----------


## tribune

was für steilstück meinst du??

lg

----------


## Poison :)

schätz mal den absatz im DH bevors rechts geht fast ganz unten

des stückerl wo ich mich immer ankack  :Lol:

----------


## dolcho

genau. das vorletzte dh stück.danach gehts 20m auf die freeride und dann das letzte stück waldund dann halt der zieltable.

----------


## flying circus

das stückerl is aber wirklich beschi**en....da hats mich mal ganz oben überschlagen, gelandet bin ich irgendwo in den wurzeln und dann bin ich halt irgendwie runtergekugelt.....seitdem fahr ich´s einfach ganz links.

aber ich weis ned ob´s da beim rennen die linie ned sperren....

----------


## tribune

bai meinem letzten training hat mich da auch dreimal runtergworfn....

wär geil wenns beim rennen den teil absperren würden :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

> bai meinem letzten training hat mich da auch dreimal runtergworfn....
> 
> wär geil wenns beim rennen den teil absperren würden


werden' s wohl nicht machen - solche schlüsselstellen machen eine strecke wie leogang ja aus, oder? Bin mir aber sicher, dass sie diesen streckenabschnitt nicht zusätzlich einzäunen werden, somit sollte das links-ausweichen möglich sein. wobei mir das links fahren an der stelle gar ned so zaht, da muss man in einem hängenden bereich an haufen wurzeln queren, dass ist bei nässe nicht so ohne - gerade runter ist eigentlich einfacher, nur kostets halt überwindung - aber mit dem hintern auf dem hinterrad gehts doch so halbwegs.

----------


## tribune

> werden' s wohl nicht machen



is mir schon klar dass des ned machen werden...
 :Big Grin:  

lg

----------


## noox

Ehrlich gesagt geht bei mir das Stück mit dem Absatz meistens ganz gut. Letztes mal war's eher ein bisschen feucht. Da gings dann leichter, wenn man nach dem Absatz eher Richtung rechts steuert. Dann wieder links rüber und durch die Rechts-Kurve.  Aber dann die Linkskurve runter bin ich letztes Mal (war eher feucht), kaum derfahren. Anfang der Saison, wo's ziemlich trocken war, war's dafür weniger ein Problem. 

Was ich (und Kev und Basti) auch noch net ideal derfahren ist das Stück direkt nach der Lifttrassenquerung (20-30m vor dem Absatz).

----------


## grisch

> Was ich (und Kev und Basti) auch noch net ideal derfahren ist das Stück direkt nach der Lifttrassenquerung (20-30m vor dem Absatz).


meinst nach der schmalen ab- und auffahrt, wo man quasi einen kleinen absatz durch einen wurzelstock hat und ein baum in der mitte steht. da gehts unten auf jeden fall nicht und man sollte es eher mittig anfahren. da hackt es mich aber auch immer unkontrolliert hin.

----------


## noox

Ja genau das! Im Trockenem bin ich's ganz oben gefahren. Aber auch net optimal.

----------


## grisch

> Ja genau das! Im Trockenem bin ich's ganz oben gefahren. Aber auch net optimal.


Ich bin schon so lange nimma in leo gewesen, dass ich sowieso alle schlüsselstellen wieder aufs neue ausloten müsste. gerade der besagte große absatz ist da sicher wieder a große überwindungssache. möcht aber heuer schon noch paar mal rein. nachdem mir ja auch der singletrail oben zusagt, wenns trocken ist, hat man da wenigstens a bissal a längere abfahrtszeit. reiterkogel ist dagegen schon ziemlich kurz und auch nicht so selektiv.

----------


## flying circus

wär am sonntag in leogang drinnen.

hat noch wer vor rein´z fahrn? :Smile: 
allein is´ so fad......

----------


## grisch

> wär am sonntag in leogang drinnen.
> 
> hat noch wer vor rein´z fahrn?
> allein is´ so fad......


nach 3 tagen hobby wm in saalbach???? na, danke!

----------


## dolcho

nimm dir ah uhr mit und fahr auf zeit, dann is nimmer fad   :Smile:

----------


## flying circus

> nach 3 tagen hobby wm in saalbach???? na, danke!


mei gott na...wegen dem bissl radlfoan :Wink:  

hob ich gnaz vergessen das des jo a is^^

najo....wer drinnen is si drinnen und wer ned, der ned :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> mei gott na...wegen dem bissl radlfoan


junge, schau ma amoi, wie aktiv du mit knapp 30 noch bist  :Cool:

----------


## degoe

jemand morgen Leogang?

ich bin da....nox bike und dress.

cya

----------


## flying circus

> junge, schau ma amoi, wie aktiv du mit knapp 30 noch bist


in 12 joa is eh soweit :Embarrassment:   :Wink:  

würd nach 3 tag "radlfoan" a nimma leogang fahrn woin

....so kaputt san die 18jährigen heutzutag :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

war heut leogang und lustig war´s :Cool:  

den ganzen tag hats so dahingregnet, der boden war oaschklatt und 3 grad hat´s khabt....aber da lernt man den downhill dann erst richtig fahrn :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Hab grad erfahren: Am 19.-21. September gibt's -30% auf die Bike-Karten in Leogang und Saalbach-Hinterglemm!

----------


## dolcho

in leogang wird man aber nicht groß zum fahren kommen wenn rennen ist.

----------


## flying circus

so.

werd jetzt nach 3 wochen wohnung umbauen bei einem arbitskollegen endlich wieder mal riden gehn können.

is von euch wer am sonntag in loigang drinnen :Smile:  ?
wär schon geil wenn ma a paar leuz wärn....


lg


matthias

----------


## noox

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass dieses WE die meisten in Leogang sind. Die Sperren da zu. Leogang steht aber sicher auch noch am Plan. Am letzten Wochenende gibt's dort sogar -30%. Siehe diverse News.

----------


## pAz

> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass dieses WE die meisten in *Leogang* sind.


wagrain?  :Wink:  :Lol:  hahahaha (hannes weiß wiso ich lach.. :Big Grin: )

----------


## flying circus

aha^^

dann werd ma uns ja sehn.....hab ich ned gwusst :Rolleyes:  

sry :Embarrassment:  

na dann bis am sonntag....wird goil :Twisted:

----------


## flying circus

hab mal auf der leoganer seita nach gschaut und die schreiben aber da das sie bis 19ten offen haben........

auch wurscht.....hauptsache es sind am sonntag a paar leutz in leogang :Smile:

----------


## pAz

wir sind auch ned in leogang sondern wagrain. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): leogang hat bis 19. offen und am letzten we.-30%lg

----------


## flying circus

aha.....werd aba trotzdem leogang fahrn, ned wagrain...is lustiger
schad...


aber dafür is in leogang die strecke dann so schön leer :Wink:

----------


## noox

> wagrain?  hahahaha (hannes weiß wiso ich lach..)


Ich glaub bei mir wäre dringend wieder mal a Reset notwendig... Das war in keinster Weise Absicht... Ich sag statt Wagrain immer Leogang und teilweise umgekehrt...

----------


## noox

> aha.....werd aba trotzdem leogang fahrn, ned wagrain...is lustiger
> schad...
> 
> 
> aber dafür is in leogang die strecke dann so schön leer


aber du versäumst den geilen Trail von oben in Wagrain.

----------


## pAz

> den geilen Trail von oben in Wagrain.


dafür hat er den "geilen" trail in leo von oben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## pAz

falls jemand die infos zum closing weekend nächstewoche übersehen hat...

wir sind vorraussichtlich dort,wer noch?

lg

----------


## tribune

:Busted:  ich auch.... :Busted: 
lg

----------


## KornelLeo

Von 17. - 19. Oktober geht ÁLLES raus!!!

Im Bikeshop - "American SALE" 
Freitag - 30 %
Samstag - 40 %
Sonntag - 50 %

Alle KONA Leihbikes werden zu Sonderpreisen abverkauft - brauchen Platz für 2009er Bikes!!

Lifttickets - 30 %

Bikeabtrieb mit Sachpreisen ab 15.00 Uhr beim B3 direkt an der Talstation!

Tombola  - mit VIP Tickets zum Out of Bounds 09 / Saisonkarte Bikepark Leogang und Tageskarten!!!!

Season End Party im Outback direkt neben Hotel Bacher - mit den neuesten Movies der HU-Cooperation und der Leo-Gang!!

Wetterbericht für Samstag / Sonntag - PERFEKT!!!!

Wäre cool wenn viele Downhill-Rangers zum Abschluss nochmals vorbeischauen!!!

kon

----------


## KornelLeo

Sorry - habe ich vergessen! 
Almabtrieb und Party finden am Samstag statt! 
g
kon

----------

